# Teeth for Vermeer 630B



## Steve-Maine

I just picked up a used 630B Vermmer that has the green teeth on it. The guy I bought it from says the machine didn't have enough power ( 37 HP Wisc.) for the teeth. Would I be better to just use regular Vermeer teeth or the Vermeer Pro teeth. Who has the best prices on pockets bolts and teeth? Thanks


----------



## treeslayer666

*Rayco super teeth*

I ran Rayco superteeth on my 630b for five years. Never broke a tooth. I've broke bolts and lost teeth but never broke one. 
Dont bother with vermeer teeth.


----------



## 2muchstuff

border city tool has teeth for only 3.00 per tooth


----------



## Bigstumps

The 630B has a 35HP Wisconsin W41770 engine. Not the 37HP VG4D, which is a much better and bigger engine.

Green Teeth now make a smaller size than they originally did. They no longer recommend their original large teeth for anything. 

No matter what you do you are going to have to change the pockets. The lease expensive route would be to get round pockets and standard teeth from Border City.

The 630B just doesn't have the power to snap teeth anyway. I wouldn't spend the money on heavy backed teeth like the pro series or the Rayco.

The key to cutting with the 630 is sharp teeth. Don't tow it too crazy either....but that's another story.


----------



## PassionForTrees

Hey Steve form Main,
I have a 630 A, its like having a dinasour stump grinder compared to the diesel turbos out there but I will tell you I changed over to the pro teeth and can sharpen them ( if done right) will be sooo worth it. I agree with other post, Yes you have less horse power and keeping teeth sharp is important as a chain saw , if you want to produce keep em sharp, get a green wheel and learn how to sharpen. That is one way . The other way I am still searching for a better way to not have to spend so much time to take pockets and teeth off the machine to sharpen and put back on takes long time about 3 hours, could turn into 3/4 a day if you are doing stuff in between. So looking into the new Vermeer YellowJacket teeth compared to the right size Green teeth might be a better option as for time changing over to new teeth and maybe even better cutting performance. I am still searching for those answeres. Any one out there know Green teeth VS Yellow Jackets ?


----------



## Bigstumps

Local Vermeer stealer says Yellow Jackets aren't available yet. Looks like a cheaper copy of the Green Tooth to me.


----------



## PassionForTrees

Maybe So BigStumps, That is why I am on this posting any suggestions anyone may have. I did hear that the Yellow Jackets are going to cut into the wood better than the Green tooth, but that could be a sales pitch. My main concern is Sharpening, Isave alot of money by sharpening all my teeth , I have few sets, and I keep sharpening them while they are off the machine , then when the teeth that are on the machine get dull, I change them over. 
Question now is , Can I do that with the Green teeth , Sharpen them couple times saving money so I dont have to just buy new ones over and over again. And can I do that with the Yellow jackets? what a great time saver it will be to just turn the teeth and not have to remove pockets etc.
Still open for suggestions.
Thanks alot Rich


----------



## Bigstumps

I don't know how you would sharpen the Green Teeth yourself. There is guy that advertises that only sharpens Green Teeth. I see his ads in the Tree Trader.

Don't know anything about the Yellow Jacket - neither does the dealer other than "they are the best"


----------



## Ladylogger

*Ladylogger*

I found Y'all thru a search for a Wisconsin engine for my 630B Vermeer Stump Grinder...1997 vintage. I use Pro Teeth on mine and you are positively correct that keeping them sharp is the only way to go...especially with the cost of gas. I'm interested in two subjects: how do you guys sharpen the pro teeth...what kind of wheel do you use???? I have a bucket of old teeth that i have saved because I couldn't bear throwing them away just feeling they COULD be sharpened. AND, does anyone know of a Wisconsin Engine (ModelW4-1770) that can be purchased at a descent price? My grinder has been down for about 6 months, but it's time to put it back in service. Thanks for any help.


----------



## PassionForTrees

Laddy logger,
Sharpening the teeth is quite simple if you know how , it is easier than I thought origanally but I was doing them wrong. you grind the metal down somewhat so there is no drag with your regular grinding wheel. Then you need to use a green wheel (specially made for carbide teeth) Look in Sherril arborist catalog.Sharpen the teeth upside down so you are looking at the flat side moving the tooth from top side nearest the metal moving around or down to the edge of the flat surface but not too far as soon as you reach the edge stop and try to go around the entire tooth that way taking as little each time feel with your finger and you will have sharper than new again. It is time consuming , that is why I am going to pursue green teeth or Yellowjackets to just have to change the tooth and not the pockets. but I want to find out if I can also sharpen the teeth the same way and really get a lot of use out of them. before I spend the 6 hundred to change over.
Dont know about wisconsin engines, check with your local Vermeer dealer, they should know. I did hear they are starting to make the wisconsin motors again! Good luck


----------



## Bigstumps

Wisconsin Engine

http://www.pruittenginewarehouse.com/content/index.php?manufacturers_id=19&sort=3a&page=3

I bet the Vermeer stealer is over $6,000. 

As low as $3,600 - Good Deal!!

I send my teeth out to Raymond Johnson in Georgia - costs $1.25 each to get sharpened, almost as cheap as the consumables of doing it yourself.

If you do sharpen them yourself don't breath the dust!!! I know this from years in the machine shop. Have a fan blow it away from you and wear a good quality air filter.


----------



## mikeotter

*Sharpening Greenteeth and others*

There's a guy on Ebay that sharpens all sizes of Greenteeth and does a great job. He only sharpens all sizes ofGreenteeth and nothing else. I tried to get him to sharpen my supper teeth and he wouldn't so I sold them. I ask about getting the new Yellow Jackets sharpened and he said he won't do those either.He ask me what I'd do with a YellowJacket if one side got blown off because he still can sharpen the 2 sides the Greentooth that are left after hitting a big rock.Looks like I'm sticking with Greenteeth until something better comes along. I use the 1100s on my little machine until they start to dull then they get it's bigger turbocharged bother. Be careful if you use this guy to sharpen your teeth, I cut myself putting them on. I ask him how to sharpen them but he wouldn't tell me. I called the number on the Ebay ad and he had me send a dull tooth so he could give me a sample of the service. I looked at the sharpened teeth and I'm stumped(pun) at how the heck he does it. Said he builds his own grinding machines. Told me he builds sawmills and boilers too. If he tell anyone on here how to grind them please let me know...


----------



## Ladylogger

*Ladylogger*



Thanks for the advice on sharpening the Pro Teeth guys...I'm definitely gonna try it....I'm still looking for a good used Wisconsin W41770 or a VG4D. I keep checking E-Bay, but so far ...nothing.


----------

